# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Cabo Raso - local da colecta - ajuda.

## Julio Filipe

Ajuda:

Necessito de informação sobre onde se situa e como lá chegar, ao local de normamente vão buscar a água natural no Cabo Raso

Obrigado

Julio

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Julio Filipe

Talvez os companheiros da zona de Lisboa te possam ajudar.

Mas, podes espreitar a placemark que eu temos no google earth em:


http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...53&postcount=1

----------


## Tiago Proença

já agora como funciona isso dos placemarks?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago

Tens de instalar o Google earth

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Júlio Filipe,

O C. Raso fica entre Cascais e a Praia do Guincho, podes-te deslocar até lá pela Marginal ou então pela A5. O pessoal costuma apanhar água do lado direito do farol (frente para o mar) junto a um viveiro de marisco. Para lá chegar tens uma estrada velha de alcatrão paralela à marginal com uma entrada acidentada em terra batida que se localiza aproximadamente a 200m a norte do viveiro.

Este é o Farol do C. Raso:

----------


## Tiago Proença

boas Julio,sim eu tenho o google earth mas não sei e que se mete isso dos placemarks a funcionar no programa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Tiago

Basta clicar em cima dos ficheiros que o Google earth abre-os

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...53&postcount=1

----------


## Julio Filipe

obrigados pela informação.

Já agora, alguém já teve alguma má experiência com esta água, só para avaliar o risco (!)

Julio Filipe

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Uso-a há mais de 2 anos e não tive qualquer problema. Conheço muita gente que usa e não conheço nenhum relacto de maus resultados - ainda hoje fui buscar 80 litros para fazer a minha muda semanal.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Quase 2 anos de utilização e 0 problemas  :SbOk:  

Cumps
DC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Júlio, podes ter problemas se fores decuidado a apanhar água, por exemplo nos dias em que há descargas no emissário da Guia (ETAR). Portanto se quando lá fores a água estiver turva e a cheirar mal não é boa ideia fazer colectas!

Uso esta água há mais de 15 anos nos meus aquários e neste tempo tive apenas problemas 2 vezes com microalgas. Consegui encontrar 2 formas de resolver este problema sem qualquer prejuízo para a vida do aquário.

A água artificial é sem dúvida uma ópção mais segura, mas também mais dispendiosa e menos ecológica devido ao elevado consumo de água de osmose.

Para além dos factores atrás referidos ir ao Cabo Raso é sempre um prazer, faça sol ou faça chuva.

Boa sorte

----------

